# What do yall tie with?



## hoghunter102 (Jun 2, 2010)

What do yall tie your hog with?


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ka-Bar


----------



## rage (Jun 2, 2010)

mule rope and we just started to use hog hobbles in the last month or so.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule tape!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule tape!!


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Jun 2, 2010)

handcuffs!!!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 2, 2010)

mule tape works best for me i wouldnt give 2 pennies for a hog hobble ,seems like hand cuff wouldnt last to long in the mud , we do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule Tape


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 2, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> mule tape works best for me i wouldnt give 2 pennies for a hog hobble ,seems like hand cuff wouldnt last to long in the mud , we do it the old fashioned way.


same here


----------



## BuckBoy (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule tape


----------



## hoghunter007 (Jun 2, 2010)

*tie rope*

same


----------



## basspro2232 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mule tape. Parachut cord. usually carry cuffs on us they are alot easier on a big hog...dont care to much for hobbles...had too many get out of em. and yeah the mudd is tuff on the cuffs...usually soak em in WD-40 after we use em


----------



## wpoolxj (Jun 2, 2010)

mule tape


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah i use mule tape as well. But i have a pair of hobbles as well but its for when iam in a hurry. Like when the dogs are caught on another one, and i come back and tie it but there handy. A friend of mine said he use to use that cotton rope it worked great for him. But he said it's hard to find. How do yall tie? Never really seen anyone tie one i just made a loop that slides and i put it on the back foot and tie the oposite foot and so on like  a  pign string for calf tieing but i thought this would be a good thread?


----------



## gahoghunter09 (Jun 2, 2010)

mule tape


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 2, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> mule tape works best for me i wouldnt give 2 pennies for a hog hobble ,seems like hand cuff wouldnt last to long in the mud , we do it the old fashioned way.


  102 we use half hitches to tie them. Half hitch all four legs and put a knot in the last one. This way you can use the same rope over on multiple hogs.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jun 2, 2010)

mule tape & hobbles one about as much as the other.


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 2, 2010)

We don't tie so what is mule tape??


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jun 2, 2010)

22 mag  pistol, works great


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 3, 2010)

Somebody please tell me the secret to tying wit mule tape? We have tried it many times wit no luck in keeping it tied.... it always becomes loose or comes untied.... we have tried the half hitches home made handcuffs that an older gentleman showed us how to tie and ect... the mule tape i have been able to find has a slick feel to it like new nylon rope. The only success we have had with it was when we was elbow deep in mud or using a piece that has been outside and gotten a little weathered?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 3, 2010)

mule tape ties fast have never had one come un done once you get it down ,you wont tie any other way


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 3, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> . A friend of mine said he use to use that cotton rope it worked great for him. But he said it's hard to find.



I like using the cotton rope, only bad thing is once you tie with it, you gone have to cut it off.  It is alot easier to tie with when you are by yourself, thats usually when i use it, but most the time i use mule tape when i got someone else with me.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 3, 2010)

Were did you get ur cotton rope from redmond. He said it was hard to find these days but i'd like to use it.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 3, 2010)

i know a guy that had a whole spool of it, but you can buy it at ace in the smaller packages, i think it is called clothes line cord or something, cant remember only seen it one time


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 3, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 3, 2010)

Nobody want to talk to me?  What is mule tape?????


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 3, 2010)

well its like nylon but a hole lot more flexible.  i'll take a pic tommarow to show you


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 3, 2010)

hogrunner said:


> Nobody want to talk to me?  What is mule tape?????



is it that tape with the reinforced strands...like box straping tape i think..think i got some on 4-wheeler
like i said i usually tie um with Ka-Bar tape


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 3, 2010)

hog runner look on this see the wat is be side the dog and wat the hog is tie with well thats mule tape.    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544074


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mule tape is a flat braided rope that utility companies use to pull large wire under ground in conduit or pipes.  It is extremely versatile and stronger than regular rope of equal size. IMO it is easier to tie than rope also, and if you wrap it right you don't even have to really tie a knot. Like posted earlier is is coated with a chemical that makes it slick so it is easier to pull in pipe, which also makes it easier to untie which i like.  You can buy it online or get scrap from a local utility company like i do.  Hope this helps


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this out.
http://www.citybuildsupplies.com/Ho...5/List/1/CategoryID/2424/Level/a/Default.aspx


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 4, 2010)

TazD said:


> Mule Tape. But I suck at tying good knots. Carolina Deisel, you have to wash the mule tape. There is some type of lubricant put on the tape for its use pulling cable under ground. Thats why after it was in the water a couple times it worked better for you.



If you half hitch them you only need one knot in the rope on the last leg. It's fast and  they won't come undone. You don't have to cut your rope to get it off. Untie the one knot and your done you can use the same piece over and over


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you half hitch the other part of the mule tape like i said the first leg i put the loop on then i wrap it around the others and i usally tie knots after i wrap it around 2 or 3 times.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a bear and hog dog assosiation meeting up here in bunnel fl. And  wat yall think i i should sale some of these 7 ft strans of tie rope for they already ready to tie a hog all you need is a hog it has a loop on it to get started i thought florida curdog might know a price there worth or gil.


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Where do you get mule tape


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jun 4, 2010)

you can go on ebay and buy 5000 ft for 229 dollars + shipping right now..... so you could make a pile of em ...over 700

they are worth about 33 cents a strand 102


----------



## DoginHogs (Jun 4, 2010)

Neptco makes most of the mule tape i've used the yellow kind is my favorite it is a cotton based string its not as slick as the white mule tape. You can google "neptco mule tape" and order whole rolls for about 300$ depending on the width and size of the roll.


----------



## JohnE (Jun 4, 2010)

If you know anyone that works for a power or telephone company running lines, see if they can get you some, i get all of mine from a friend who works for at&t. They can only use it once then it is thrown out.


----------



## MULE (Jun 4, 2010)

Take regular cotton twisted rope and untwist it. Then take three pieces tied at one end and then loosely braid three together, then tie the other end.

Works very good and cheap. Doesn't hurt their feet and doesn't slip.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 4, 2010)

i bought some of that cotton rope and made like 13 outa two 48 ft bundles


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 4, 2010)

I see said the blind man!!!


----------



## flswiner (Sep 2, 2010)

I usually bring some cotton based string you can find @the boating section in walmart. It works the best hands down!! It comes in all kinds of cool colors even camo, but I use pink cause no one will steal your sting that way...lol.  Its only 1.70 for 100 yds I think,I use it for everything. My last hunt I used some mule tape that everone swears by...GARBAGE!!! I caught a sow under a hundred pounds and not only was it a pain in the anus to tie, but when I went on to catch another and came back the pig was gone. So I let one of my dogs out and it found it again about 100yds away in  a briar patch. I thought that my knots had come un done, nope the mule tape had broke off two of the legs.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 3, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I usually bring some cotton based string you can find @the boating section in walmart. It works the best hands down!! It comes in all kinds of cool colors even camo, but I use pink cause no one will steal your sting that way...lol.  Its only 1.70 for 100 yds I think,I use it for everything. My last hunt I used some mule tape that everone swears by...GARBAGE!!! I caught a sow under a hundred pounds and not only was it a pain in the anus to tie, but when I went on to catch another and came back the pig was gone. So I let one of my dogs out and it found it again about 100yds away in  a briar patch. I thought that my knots had come un done, nope the mule tape had broke off two of the legs.



sow under 100lb broke mule tape?? what yall feedin them hogs? iv tied ALOT of hogs, big and small, with muletape and NEVER had a problem.......you sure were talkin about the same thing?? iv used the cotton rope, a little easier tying, but not as strong and cuts circulation off alot easier than mule tape does


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 3, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> sow under 100lb broke mule tape?? what yall feedin them hogs? iv tied ALOT of hogs, big and small, with muletape and NEVER had a problem.......you sure were talkin about the same thing?? iv used the cotton rope, a little easier tying, but not as strong and cuts circulation off alot easier than mule tape does


yea i dont think so you can tow a truck with that stuff


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 3, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> yea i dont think so you can tow a truck with that stuff



Been there and done that.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 3, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I usually bring some cotton based string you can find @the boating section in walmart. It works the best hands down!! It comes in all kinds of cool colors even camo, but I use pink cause no one will steal your sting that way...lol.  Its only 1.70 for 100 yds I think,I use it for everything. My last hunt I used some mule tape that everone swears by...GARBAGE!!! I caught a sow under a hundred pounds and not only was it a pain in the anus to tie, but when I went on to catch another and came back the pig was gone. So I let one of my dogs out and it found it again about 100yds away in  a briar patch. I thought that my knots had come un done, nope the mule tape had broke off two of the legs.


That must have been some very old and dry rotted mule tape. I have seen it hold hogs from 50 to well over 300 pounds with out any problems.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 3, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I usually bring some cotton based string you can find @the boating section in walmart. It works the best hands down!! It comes in all kinds of cool colors even camo, but I use pink cause no one will steal your sting that way...lol.  Its only 1.70 for 100 yds I think,I use it for everything. My last hunt I used some mule tape that everone swears by...GARBAGE!!! I caught a sow under a hundred pounds and not only was it a pain in the anus to tie, but when I went on to catch another and came back the pig was gone. So I let one of my dogs out and it found it again about 100yds away in  a briar patch. I thought that my knots had come un done, nope the mule tape had broke off two of the legs.


Cant be  mule tape ur talking about, if so must be dry rotted. We use it everyday at work  pulling phone cable underground in conduit, even squats the the truck at times.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 3, 2010)

HOBBLES BC THERE QUICK,DONT CUT CIRCULATION OVER EXTENDED TIMES AND DONT COME OFF IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING


----------



## flswiner (Sep 4, 2010)

It was good stuff brand new and shiny off the roll. I have no clue why it broke. I am certain it was just a fluke of some sort, cause I couldn't believe it when I seen it. That stuff is very strong. I should have took a picture of it broken. Yeah the cotton rope does cut off there circulation pretty bad, that is the only down fall to it.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 4, 2010)

flswiner said:


> It was good stuff brand new and shiny off the roll. I have no clue why it broke. I am certain it was just a fluke of some sort, cause I couldn't believe it when I seen it. That stuff is very strong. I should have took a picture of it broken. Yeah the cotton rope does cut off there circulation pretty bad, that is the only down fall to it.


the only way that stuff broke is it rubbed on something and got cut or your knot just failed but no way did it just break....no way,no,sorry,lol


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 4, 2010)

I got it in 3  diif sizes,  1.5k, 8k,  and sum  thats as big as a fire hose  rolled up, no idea what that will hold.We use the 1.5k to hang feeders with full of corn and have pulled out 4 whlrs with the 1.5k  doubled up  and never broke it. Just dont see how a hog could break it,no way,   u must have gotten a bad section of it..


----------



## Todd E (Sep 4, 2010)

If ya' ever need some left over once used mt, I can hook ya' up.


----------



## flswiner (Sep 5, 2010)

Hard to tell what made it break, probably a branch or something. She was in briars but I couldn't see that cutting it. All I know is when I pulled her out of the briars for the second time one leg was loose and we all know a hog can get it with just one free leg. I thought that I had mis- tied it but when I threw her in the truck it was still tied around her foot but broken 2" from it. I have thought of one possibility. I had walked away about 100 yds and a pup in  training ran back to harrass his trophy, I heard him bark a couple times and called him off the pig and back to me. It could be a possibility that the puppy had chewed through it. I am onna have to try MT again for sure.


----------



## yuleeboyz311 (Sep 5, 2010)

i quit tyin i use hobbles now. but i use to use mule tape or cut blue jeans into strips and it works good.


----------



## Myownstyles (Sep 7, 2010)

Filament tape is what i use it easy and does the job quick .


----------

